# Kenosha, WI fishing???



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone have any information for this area, like an open seat, cheap charter etc....?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

The place to start asking those questions would be Lake Michigan Angler, which is just south of the border in the town of Winthrop Harbor. Frank and Rob have a dynamite shop.

I sense you being on a budget. Talk to Rob about Kayak fishing,of which he is very knowledgable. I know he began when he was going to college up there.

In the meantime, K-town has some decent brown fishing in the harbor,depending on season, and Racine piers can produce good salmon fishing.


----------

